# POST UP UR ENGRAVING!



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

I NEED TO GET SOME IDEAS????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

engraving ideals should be left up to the engraver itself.. they all have different individual styles


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2007, 11:57 AM~8039098
> *engraving ideals should be left up to the engraver itself.. they all have different individual styles
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

still post some pictures


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my bike has plenty of engraving actually everything except the goose neck kickstand and pedals so someone post up a pick of my bike im too lazy to do it :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

who did your engraving raiderssequal? pm me homie with some prices on plating and engraving seperate please


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

there is all these

Precision Engraving (Eazy) - (562)423-2446 Dallas, TX area(has done a bunch of cars & bikes)
Jaime Castaneda (909)988-4896 Ontario, CA (has done The Passion)
Cortez Custom Engraving (Gilbert) (214)263-0047 Dallas, TX area(Aztlan, Outcast, & more)
Rudy Pena (510)538-6880 Castro Valley, CA (lots of cars & bikes)
Tarrera Hand Engraving (Tay) (949)495-9951 Laguna Beach, CA(Deep Impact, WCC & lots more)
Salas Engraving(Carlos) (626)840-5871 Riverside, CA (Game Over, Riddler)
Artistic Impressions(David)(805)527-6470 SemiValley, CA(Casino Dreamin & more)
Ricky Low(no #) Texas
Wim Graffix (Jaime Trevino) CA (909)881-3609 (LRB cover bike)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 4 2007, 09:39 PM~8043007
> *there is all these
> 
> Precision Engraving (Eazy) - (562)423-2446 Dallas, TX area(has done a bunch of cars & bikes)
> ...


Thats the wrong #. 


Just a reminder that engraving is only worth about 10 points at LRM shows. It might be wiser to invest some $$$ in paint, plating or other things that will get you more points.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 4 2007, 10:43 PM~8043030
> *Thats the wrong #.
> Just a reminder that engraving is only worth about 10 points at LRM shows. It might be wiser to invest some $$$ in paint, plating or other things that will get you more points.
> *


best advice yet


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

raul u dnt have engraving or do u


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 4 2007, 09:48 PM~8043077
> *raul u dnt have engraving or do u
> *


My trike does not have engraving. Its not that I dont like it but I rather see just the chrome.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 4 2007, 10:39 PM~8043007
> *there is all these
> 
> Precision Engraving (Eazy) - (562)423-2446 Dallas, TX area(has done a bunch of cars & bikes)
> ...


 



for got one of the best in the game 
http://www.hernanscustomengraving.com/

hernan (505)217-6137


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

OK SO REALLY, WE DNT NEED IT SINCE IT IS JUST 10 POINTS....I MEAN YEA ITS CLEAN B UT WHY SPEND ALL THAT MONEY IF WE DNT NEED TO RYTE, IS THAT WAT U ARE SAYING


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

so what are worth the most points?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 4 2007, 08:49 PM~8043088
> *Its not that I dont like it but I rather see just the chrome.
> *


X2.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 4 2007, 10:07 PM~8043220
> *so what are worth the most points?
> *


frame and paint


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just found this on the LRM site.

FRAME MODIFICATION 40
PAINT 25
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20
UPHOLSTERY 20
PLATING 20
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 15
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15
ENGRAVING 10

TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 5 2007, 08:17 AM~8043294
> *I just found this on the LRM site.
> 
> FRAME MODIFICATION  40
> ...



Yeah and that's the thing that you spend the most $$ on and its only worth 10 points? :banghead: I dunno though I tend to think that a bike with all engraving and plain parts will beat a bike with crazy radical parts with no engraving. :dunno:

I think engraving adds to the overall look of a vehicle and by having it you can get more points in other categories like craftsmanship


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

better off getting a nicer display and nome ill ass high dollar striping


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

fuk point ....i think all that matters is how u bike looks .........winning shows cool but havin a nice bike better


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

engraving is nice but some over do it. i would rather spend the money on murals or chrome.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 5 2007, 06:02 PM~8044594
> *engraving is nice but some over do it. i would rather spend the money on murals or chrome.
> *


That's your best bet since those two categories are worth more :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 5 2007, 07:03 AM~8044597
> *That's your best bet since those two categories are worth more :thumbsup:
> *


word.  






another thing why do they have paint and graphics categorys seperate?
shouldnt they be one category?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 5 2007, 10:02 AM~8044594
> *engraving is nice but some over do it. i would rather spend the money on murals or chrome.
> *


tru


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 5 2007, 09:07 AM~8044625
> *word.
> another thing why do they have paint and graphics categorys seperate?
> shouldnt they be one category?
> *


na you can have a nice ass paint job with someone else doing graphics on it that totaly suck...seen it before very possible. ive had to judge some.

just like you can have crap ass murals on a bad ass paint job


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 5 2007, 06:07 PM~8044625
> *word.
> another thing why do they have paint and graphics categorys seperate?
> shouldnt they be one category?
> *


Paint includes things like flake, two or three stage, etc. You would want them separate anyway because what if you had a chip in the paint but you had some crazy graphics? You could still score high in graphics but the chip would affect the paint category.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ok now i get it.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i almost paied like 900 with total with plating its the most expensive part that i spent on other than paint n body but damn the engraving is worth it i think it makes ur bike more unike if they do somting just for you design not some carboncopy design like other engravers


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

well fuck the talk here some pics for the fo who asked
hernans engraving


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Salas 
















































rudy pena


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wims


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hernan


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cortez


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ricky low 









uknown?

















pas bros


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

not all the pics i gots but some good ones 
for the fuker who asked for them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 09:19 AM~8045044
> *i almost paied like 900 with total with plating its the most expensive part that i spent on other than paint n body but damn the engraving is worth it i think it makes ur bike more unike if they do somting just for you design not some carboncopy design like other engravers
> *


Imagine what kind of paint job you could get for $900.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit from fuken wet n wild customs or some bullshit 
or with fuken damn some famouse ass painter shit but 900 for paint is steep 600 for paint is steep


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 05:40 PM~8048875
> *shit from fuken wet n wild customs or some bullshit
> or with fuken damn some famouse ass painter shit but 900 for paint is steep  600 for paint is steep
> *


anymore pics of rudy penas work?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 08:40 PM~8048875
> *shit from fuken wet n wild customs or some bullshit
> or with fuken damn some famouse ass painter shit but 900 for paint is steep  600 for paint is steep
> *


not if you know sombody...lmao :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

I AM NEW HERE SO HERE GOES SOME OF MY WORK . I MAKE A DESIGN DIFFERNT FOR EVERY CUSTOMER EVEN IF THEY ASK FOR THE SAME AS THE LAST GUY SO YOU DON'T GET THAT CARBON COPY EFFECT


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

THE TOP TWO WERE DONE PRIOR TO CHROMING THE MANIFOLD WAS ETCHED ON TOP OF CHROME AFTER I HAD SOME OF THE SCROLLS GOLD PLATED SORRY YOU CAN"T SEE THE GOLD TO WELL IN PIC  S


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Jun 5 2007, 07:00 PM~8049004
> *anymore pics of rudy penas work?
> *


heres some of my bike that he did

he did basically every chrome plated part on my bike but i dont got pics of everything but heres a few


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn raidersequal is realy detailled, I would get some 16" fender braces tho...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

no, otherwise you don't see whats under the fender


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 21 2007, 08:35 AM~8145705
> *I AM NEW HERE SO HERE GOES SOME OF MY WORK . I MAKE A DESIGN DIFFERNT FOR EVERY CUSTOMER EVEN IF THEY ASK FOR THE SAME AS THE LAST GUY SO YOU DON'T GET THAT CARBON COPY EFFECT
> 
> 
> ...



Enforcer forks by TNT and your engraving go together nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 21 2007, 06:31 AM~8146667
> *no, otherwise you don't see whats under the fender
> *


exactly and i cant just get fender braces cuz i dont have fender braces on my bike 

i actually twisted up some metal in my garage and welded it to the fender so i dont have any wholes in my fender


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 20 2007, 10:35 PM~8145705
> *I AM NEW HERE SO HERE GOES SOME OF MY WORK . I MAKE A DESIGN DIFFERNT FOR EVERY CUSTOMER EVEN IF THEY ASK FOR THE SAME AS THE LAST GUY SO YOU DON'T GET THAT CARBON COPY EFFECT
> 
> 
> ...


nice work just i dont like the letterin much could u do graffit?


----------



## FRISCOSFINEST (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this is one thing I lag on


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

well i dont know what to say cuz i have not gotten my shit from Cortez Custom Engraving its been 2 years and NOTHING AS OF NOW


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

KING_JAMES said:


> well i dont know what to say cuz i have not gotten my shit from Cortez Custom Engraving its been 2 years and NOTHING AS OF NOW


I wanna get some of my parts engraved. ....but don't wanna b like this homie....any ideas who n where....in O*C L.A I E


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

Here's some of my work.... I use a rotary tool for all of my engraving. all freehand designs with no stencils. just started my company this year.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

dreamer1 said:


> I wanna get some of my parts engraved. ....but don't wanna b like this homie....any ideas who n where....in O*C L.A I E


Miguel Chavez is in Huntington Park but you could ship him the parts. That's what I do from the Bay Area.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Spankz said:


> fuk point ....i think all that matters is how u bike looks .........winning shows cool but havin a nice bike better


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

Something new Im working on...from when i first found it on the street..till now..stippling will be next and then shading.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

​BOB THE ENGRAVER


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> ​BOB THE ENGRAVER
> View attachment 1186810


Bad ass bob a cool dud


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> ​BOB THE ENGRAVER
> View attachment 1186810


Bad ass bob a cool dud


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

(engraving the whole steering tube for display on my website)


----------

